# Homemade mite spray



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

just thought id share a post i found on derndroboard usa about getting rid of mites with a homemade spray - i have found both products in the uk and have now made my own. no problems so far - 

link to the post:
*DIY Mite Spray using Benzle Benzoate - Dendroboard*


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Might have a legal problem making it in the UK- pesticides are supposed to be EC-approved.

In theory, even washing up liquid and *** ends for aphids is illegal.


----------



## Caleb (Oct 21, 2009)

The Control of Pesticides Regulations applies only to 'plant protection products', so it won't matter if you're making something to use on fruitfly cultures.

Incidentally, using the correct spelling ('benzyl benzoate') might help if you're trying to find some on ebay.


----------



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

i did some research before i bought both products - they are quite easy to buy within the UK , i found both products around the manchester area, as far as i know they are not toxic, if anyone needs the product suppliers info send me a PM .


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Caleb said:


> *The Control of Pesticides Regulations applies only to 'plant protection products', so it won't matter if you're making something to use on fruitfly cultures*.
> 
> Incidentally, using the correct spelling ('benzyl benzoate') might help if you're trying to find some on ebay.


 Interesting!


----------

